# Has fursuiting helped your social anxiety?



## slowbro (Aug 10, 2012)

was just wondering if anyone out there has purposely used a fursuit to help them socialize with others

i myself am terrified of strangers, and even when i cosplay at anime conventions i am still very shy and reserved (i never ask for hugs from others, but will gladly hug people that ask me first)

i have worn mascot costumes before; many times at my cousin's costume shop and once professionally for money. and i find it is extremely easy to approach others (especially children) when your face and body is covered

so i'm thinking that not only owning a fursuit would be fun, but also help my mental health a little bit too


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 10, 2012)

You'd be amazed how much boundaries between people disappear when you're wearing one of those.


----------



## subiaku (Aug 10, 2012)

A fursuit will help you as sort of an icebreaker, but not everyone is comfortable with suiters. They are great for dealing with crowds, but as a social element they leave much to be desired as you will only be recognized while in costume. I look at it this way, if you're at a convention, you are surrounded by people who share at least one common interest. Let that be your opportunity for socialization.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh yeah, I wear oink-kun to social gatherings all the time, kids in particular love it.


----------



## mirepoix (Aug 10, 2012)

This is kinda embarrassing to admit, but I am more enthusiastic about fursuiting than I ever have been about cosplay for one reason:  I feel I will be judged less harshly for being overweight while I'm in a fursuit.  For one, you see less.  Second, I'm going to be a character of my own creation; not a skinny, perfect anime goddess.  The cosplay community is super, super catty!  I haven't found a smidge of chubby-bashing here yet, and it's extremely refreshing.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2012)

Stop approaching children.


----------



## slowbro (Aug 11, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> This is kinda embarrassing to admit, but I am more enthusiastic about fursuiting than I ever have been about cosplay for one reason:  I feel I will be judged less harshly for being overweight while I'm in a fursuit.  For one, you see less.  Second, I'm going to be a character of my own creation; not a skinny, perfect anime goddess.  The cosplay community is super, super catty!  I haven't found a smidge of chubby-bashing here yet, and it's extremely refreshing.



yeah, a lot of cosplayers are super snobby and critical about people's appearance without even looking at the actual quality of the cosplay XP


----------



## slowbro (Aug 11, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Stop approaching children.



but that's what i was paid to do, and i was in a giant inflatable chester the cheetah costume! i'm surprised none of them were mortified, i sure found the thing intimidating


----------

